# What's the draw??



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

WHY..........

Is this the best VIZSLA FORUM online??

Your thoughts please!!

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe it is because very few people really understand IMHO. Some here on HVF do; and some want to understand but haven't learned or experienced enough yet. For those I have a kinship. 
Those are my thoughts Hobbsy.
RBD
From a post on Redbirddog:
Thursday, June 14, 2012
Hungarian Pointer 

_"From the first moment I saw a Hungarian Vizsla I was captivated by the breed and I am still. To this day, the breed does not cease to enchant, captivate and arrest me. I appreciate his manifest devotion, his loving and emotional sensitivity, the nature which craves approval and a loving touch. I admire his ability to switch to the wildness of his animal world which he does not relinquish for one moment, and which lurks there as part of his very being. This is the essence of him, and I love being responsive and responsible for nurturing his natural instincts as a gundog."

"To me he remains the proud creature that I met nearly 30 years ago standing in the sunlight, his russet-gold coat rich against the spring green. He was alone in a field, alert and agile, every muscle tense, head held high, nose twitching, aware of nothing else but the sights and senses in his dog world. He relaxed and threw himself on the ground and rolled, pressing his shoulders deep in the grass, pushing his muzzle forward into the daisies. Finally he lay still on his back, his legs in the air while he gazed at the passing clouds. This joy and zest for living culminated in one last ecstatic fling before he sprang to his feet effortlessly and stood proudly as before. He caught sight of us laughing at him. He ran towards us wagging his tail with delight. I never cease to appreciate this breed's ability to move me and then reduce me to laughter by its ridiculous antics."_[/color]

From "THE HUNGARIAN VIZSLA" by Gay Gottlieb


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tina Turner sang it SIMPLY THE BEST -song writers Mike Chapman & Holly Knight - THAT SAYS IT ALL !!!!!!!!!!! or kick it up a notch!!!!!LISTEN 2 COSE DELLA VITA - sung by EROS RAMAZZOTTI & TINA TURNER !!!!!!!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

My personal opinion. Civility.

Many forums self destruct due to lack of civility and social decorum. This one does not. There is a great wealth of knowledge on this forum particular to the Vizsla that is being transferred.
Many forum members are brand new to both dogs, and the Vizsla, they being their first dog, and maybe even first pet. Balance that out with others that have decades of experience with the breed as a pet, and hunting companion, and it makes for a complete society.
The V is not an easy dog, no matter what popular consensus seems to indicate. These are tough, stubborn, intelligent, independent, forward thinking dogs, with high energy. They're a handful.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, civility. In spite of occasional differences of opinion, it does seem like we manage to be respectful of one another (at least most of the time). That is SO important. In addition, it's very clear here that we all have an intense love of the breed... the versatile Vizsla! A dog that can hunt, point, retrieve, AND be a playful and loving family companion, too! What a dog!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Knowledge, understanding, and knowing that most of you have gone through the same things with your pups. I will admit, my wife wanted a V based on their looks. I was not familiar with them, as I wasn't a huge dog or pet person overall. She rescued a V-mix on a whim and the challenge started immediately before we knew what hit us. When I found this forum, it was a lifesaver. I thought I had the most aggressive, crazy, high energy dog ever. Then I realized it was his shark biting puppy phase and was quite normal. 

I haven't done everything right, but I i will do my best throughout his life and enjoy seeing the relationship between Elroy and my daughter as she gets older.

As for my next dog, I am hooked and will definitely be getting a purebred V later in life, when I have the time to properly train and hunt hopefully. At least I will know what I'm getting into, and I can only hope this forum will still be around to help guide me.

Thanks to all of the mods and members for their valuable advice. In a nutshell, it's you who make this forum great!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> WHY..........
> 
> Is this the best VIZSLA FORUM online??
> 
> ...


 Hobbsy you are bang on there...this is the best forum around...but where have Harrigab and Ozkar gone ????.these members make this forum so unique..have a word with them Hobbsy,get them posting again..


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

This forum is great because the V is such a unique breed and only other V owners can relate and understand what it takes to have one in your family.
It's so great to have a forum with others who are going through, or have gone thorugh, the same trials, tribulations, and joys with their dogs.
The advice and support are invaluable! 

-Chris


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> > WHY..........
> ...


I'm still here lol! wasn't aware that I'd been quiet lol!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

harrigab said:


> Darcy1311 said:
> 
> 
> > hobbsy1010 said:
> ...


 Welcome back Harrigab, I thought you said you were taking a break from the forum for a while..perhaps I just imagined it.. ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

nope, wasn't me Darcy, been busy with pic of the month


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe I can shed a little light on the confusion Darcy/Harrigab!! :-*
It was ME who said I was going to take a break from the forum for a while ???
But hence the title of this post 'What's the draw', I could not help myself after only a week found myself starting to 'sneak' a read of a post or two on this fabulous site!!! :-\
To me it's like slipping on your favourite slippers or nestling down in your favourite arm chair and sharing a few comments, a few posts (helpful or not!) a few pictures with some like minded 'FRIENDS' and there fascination which is........

VIZSLA ;D

Hobbsy

Ps.
Darcy I will try to have a catch up with Ozkar (Marty) over the weekend and have a 'chat'


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hobbsy,

ditto what you said.  Remember I was on "vacation" until June. Didn't make it.

Say hi to Marty for me.

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

RBD,

I do recollect your post informing us of your vacation 

It is difficult to ignore something you LOVE.....

Ask my wife :-\ 

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

It is still about the dogs, right hobbs?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Always, data....

Just the dogs.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

The entire data plan spent surfing HVF during the day... turned off by the wife ... she is the wise one :-* I just take care of the dog. 


Off beat, 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3AA5lLmRqWc

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eRflufmkwbw


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I lub you long times ;D :-*


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

As I sit here my Tai is perched on my lap, watching everything that I do. For some reason he likes watching me type.

Why do I think this is a great forum? Well, first I probably would have thought that my dog was crazy for WANTING to be seated on my lap while I type, prior to reading this forum. Second, if I hadn't read the forum I probably would have taken a much harder line with him ... but after reading so many posts I have a slightly better understanding to the needs of the breed. That's the point, isn't it? Third, I'm a complete V nut now and it's wonderful to hear others that feel the same way. ;D

Please keep this going and thanks to all the mods!! Kudos!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> It is still about the dogs, right hobbs?


 Yeah Yeah datacan......but without the whereabouts of their owners, there would be no dogs....right hobbsy..


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> datacan said:
> 
> 
> > It is still about the dogs, right hobbs?
> ...


I can assure you it's the other way around... By some accounts human society would look a little different, were there no dogs. 
A dog without an owner is still a dog... _"Responsibility, what's your policy?" - Liberty Mutual_
Though, society tends to be more content with keeping them on leash and sterilizing them early.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> Darcy1311 said:
> 
> 
> > datacan said:
> ...


 datacan....I aint getting drawn into this off post dribble..............................end of. :-X :-X :-X :-X :- in fact the forum has been less interesting than of late with to much bickering..I am about to press DELETE ACCOUNT button very soon..


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D I did it three times in two years (pressed delete). 

Enjoy the dog, it has an unparalleled sense of humor.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I tapped into this subject this morning and have been thinking about it all day. Finding this Forum was salvation for me, a necessity. When I put my baby down in Feb. It was like leaving Earth on a spaceship. I am the one who must push the button and distroy the world and then stare into the black hole.
The HVF has put life into that black hole...where else could I continue my love and appreciation...and share my photos and your photos and touch the lives of your precious babies, and live with Foxy a little longer.
I've been on holiday, and will be leaving again Tues. I know time heals and I just have to wait it out... But Thank You all for recharging my battrey. I still have Pearl and adore her, and she is such a beautiful sweet delight... But she in not a Vizsla, there is no other dog like them.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

This is why this forum is the number 'One' for 'V's and their owners.......

Somebody in a very awkward position (right or wrong) we are not here to 'judge'.

Maybe/hopefully gets a helping hand from another like minded 'V' owner.



Re: 6.5 month old male Vizsla possible re-homing

« Reply #4 on: Today at 10:36:59 PM »

I am interested. Please send all info. We currently have almost a 2yr old female.


Good Luck All

Hobbsy


----------

